# Got my first set up.



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

drumcorpsguy04 said:


> So here's what I managed for a first set up.
> 
> 5150 Vice board, 151. for $160
> 
> ...


congrats  looks hella bomb


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

helmut is a must
goggles


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a pair of cascade pros from the airflow series of Smith.

don't have a helmet yet though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> helmut is a must
> goggles


helmet...meh i have one but never use it.and i love my electric goggles


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

i've never had a helmet either although it would prolly be smart...............but i'm not so its good


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I live in Quebec, you can't go in the park with out a helmet... It makes sense. My helmet is more comfy and warmer then any Tuque I've ever had anyways lol.


----------

